# A good resource for avoiding silica dust



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

There is a website called www.silica-safe.org that has been developed to allow workers to figure out how to perform a job while cutting down on silica dust. Give it a try.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice resource! Thanks for sharing it.

Jesse
Elite Roofing


----------



## Ableroofing (Jun 20, 2014)

hey, enclose your dusty processes...use local exhaust ventiilation, use tools fitted with sut extraction (vacuums), fit water applicators on to machinery, those will help, give it a try. Jon Ableroofing


----------

